# Stanley Mobile Work Centre



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Thinking of getting one of these after seeing it in B&Q for just under £20:

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...ley mobile work&x=0&y=0&ecamp=aff-p9-awin-001

But I have seen Focus do the version with the pouch on the front which might be hand for pads and microfibre clothes for an extra fiver:

http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/StanleyMobileWorkCentre214945?category=&productDetail=true

Anyone got either?

Just thinking this design would be good for storing polishes and products in the bottom and polisher, cables etc in the top. Shame the swing out draw seems only good for nuts and bolts so not really for detailing stuff.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

And think B&Q have done theirs for £15 before so hoping it might come down to that again.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

That looks like a bargain! Considering 3M had one out which looked very similar and cost £190... yes it did come with £100 worth of polish pads etc but still, £20 is a very good price and may well go purchace one myself.
Thanks op :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I got the Standley work centre in B&Q - it came down to 14.97. And boy I wish I bought another - keeping my eye out for them coming down again. Great bit of kit, even at 20 quid mark its good.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I've got one of these myself brand new still in the box never used lol, brought it thinking i would use it for work, but then just got myself a big site box instead lol


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the Stanley version and use it for my detailing stuff, it's perfect for the job, the pouch is ideal for the MF cloths, and there are little compartments on the lid ideal for Nitrile gloves. the only problem is what to use the swiveling semicircular compartment for???


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I have the Stanley version and use it for my detailing stuff, it's perfect for the job, the pouch is ideal for the MF cloths, and there are little compartments on the lid ideal for Nitrile gloves. the only problem is what to use the swiveling semicircular compartment for???


there 20.00 and are designed for tradesmen


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> there 20.00 and are designed for tradesmen


I'm not sure I understand your point - I paid about £14 for mine a couple of years ago. Does the fact that they're designed for tradesmen preclude its use for my detailing gear?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I'm not sure I understand your point - I paid about £14 for mine a couple of years ago. Does the fact that they're designed for tradesmen preclude my use for my detailing gear?


no,but you seem to be moaning :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't think it matters who they are designed for. My top bit holds my g220 pads and polishes, masking tape etc. Bottom half holds a shedload of products. The swivel bit on the front is irrelevant. Great bit of kit still.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

M4D YN said:


> no,but you seem to be moaning :thumb:


Not in the slightest, I'd have thought "Perfect for the job" implies that I'm pleased with it, which I am. I simply pointed out that there's one bit of the box I don't use, that's all.

Thanks for the analysis.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Don't think it matters who they are designed for. My top bit holds my g220 pads and polishes, masking tape etc. Bottom half holds a shedload of products. The swivel bit on the front is irrelevant. Great bit of kit still.


That's exactly the point I thought I was making as well


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Few members have these, still cant think of a use for the swivel tray.
However im afraid i succumb to the fat max.

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/75285...ts/Stanley-FatMax-Cantilever-Rolling-Workshop

Costco was £60 i think thanks to Chrisc taking me in there to get some micro fibres darn nab it.

They turn up on fleabay from time to time but you could get 3 B&Q for that.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Not in the slightest, I'd have thought "Perfect for the job" implies that I'm pleased with it, which I am. I simply pointed out that there's one bit of the box I don't use, that's all.
> 
> Thanks for the analysis.


dont mention it :thumb:


----------



## SilverSun (Oct 13, 2010)

mattykhz said:


> Thinking of getting one of these after seeing it in B&Q for just under £20:
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...ley mobile work&x=0&y=0&ecamp=aff-p9-awin-001
> 
> ...


Use code WEBEXTRA10 at focus for a further 10% saving.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

SilverSun said:


> Use code WEBEXTRA10 at focus for a further 10% saving.


That might swing it for me as the Focus one with the pouch on teh front I think will be just that bit extra useful.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think I might get another one at that price as I've got yet another rotary coming my way... just can't help myself!


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

WEBEXTRA10 finishes tonight. There is also a free delivery code FORDPROMO but only applicable if you spend £50. So 10 per cent off and £5 delivery. Also get 5% off through Quidco or 5.05% off through Topcashback. I may order more than one to get the free delivery and return the additional ones to store to get them refunded. Or just buy the one from store but bet they have a online price and a different store price....


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Those look good!

I was going to get some plastic boxes to store my stuff in but seeing these makes me want to spend some money on one of these bad boys haha!

I am going to wait for the January sales and see what goes on then!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Wheely box is perfect for me, I can transport all my gear plus the PW from my home to my parents very easily without any packing/unpacking. I can get a lot of product/pads/accessories in it.

Aldi have almost identical boxes from time to time, they are of the same quality as my Stanley one, just un-branded and considerably cheaper.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

DW58 said:


> I have the Stanley version and use it for my detailing stuff, it's perfect for the job, the pouch is ideal for the MF cloths, and there are little compartments on the lid ideal for Nitrile gloves. the only problem is what to use the swiveling semicircular compartment for???


Just fill it with these, problem solved:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

dubnut71 said:


> Just fill it with these, problem solved:


If only I wasn't diabetic - I used to love those 

Great idea though :thumb:

I've got it, doggit treats for my assistant ... ... ...


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Now down to £20 for the one with velcro pouch at Focus:

http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/StanleyMobileWorkCentre214945?category=toolboxes


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

Plus 5 postage


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

They were always £5 postage. Free postage if you spend £50. Or pick up from instore same as B&Q. Some prefer the one with the pouch on front (me included) so now it is the same price as B&Q a better deal. Going to pick one up from store on way home tonight if same price otherwise order 3 to qualify for free postage (or add other items to get free postage) and return the unwanted items to store.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They look weak in the flesh, I went to B&Q for the trolley jack offer yesterday and they top of the tool box looks like it's made of chocolate! Wouldn't last five minutes if it was going outside.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

bigmc said:


> They look weak in the flesh, I went to B&Q for the trolley jack offer yesterday and they top of the tool box looks like it's made of chocolate! Wouldn't last five minutes if it was going outside.


Not any weaker than these clear plasc buckets. I've had mine best part of a year and I use it everytime I detail my car. Not broke or melted yet.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I picked up a B&Q one when they were down to 15, can't go wrong for the money IMO. Really handy piece of kit


----------

